
Export Chat data by Telegram - tuyguntn
https://telegram.org/blog/export-and-more
======
p4bl0
For now export is only possible on the desktop app. When will it be available
on mobiles? End-to-end encrypted conversations are device-specific with
Telegram so having export everywhere is necessary.

